
Why can't we see page 2? - dawie

======
mukund
I can get to see 150 article links, the more button works for me and can go to
3 pages @50 links each

------
pg
I don't understand; what do you mean? Do you mean, why is there no More link
on the New page?

------
dawie
Because its new. There is a More button on the front page

------
dawie
Many cool articles go missing after a day or two...

